# Buy/Sell Spread for Shares



## Zaxon (11 February 2019)

You do all your research - share XYZ is the perfect share for you to buy right now! You check its liquidity, only to find it has an average buy/sell spread of 8%.  OK, next!

You pay the spread twice: once when buying, and again when selling.  Let's assume you're holding this stock between 3 months and 3 years.

What is the maximum average buy/sell spread you're prepared to pay?


----------



## tech/a (11 February 2019)

Put a bid anywhere in between 
You don’t have to buy or sell at market


----------



## Zaxon (11 February 2019)

tech/a said:


> Put a bid anywhere in between
> You don’t have to buy or sell at market




True. Depending on the liquidity, that might mean you don't get to buy/sell that day if the other parties don't move.


----------

